# 5 day old pygmy panting



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

Our nanny birthed 4 baby girls on Sunday. extra small, small, medium and large... Gidget was born first-butt first. then chloe butt first. then gypsy - butt first. then gemma the right way - after i untangled her and gypsy. Our concern is Gidget is panting like a little puppy. Eating, peeing, pooping just fine. Lot slower than the others. front leg is a little crooked. She is only 7 inches tall. Any suggestions? Oh May (momma) is doing fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The weather may be playing a part in that...is it hot there? is the kid staying in the sun?

Check it's temp.... but make sure ..the kid has been in a cool area for a while... before taking it... so you do not get a false reading.... :hug:


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

very hot here now. she and her sisters and mom are staying in the barn and we are letting them out supervised. she's even panting in the barn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like it's the weather...that's pretty normal, but try to keep them in a cool area. You might want to get a fan going in the barn to help so they don't overheat. :thumb:

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank ya'll for your answers and suggestions. we normally birth in the late winter. Not used to hot weather births. 4 more nannies to go...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: 5 day old pygmy panting Adive please*

Our Little Bit needs ya'lls advice... Born May 27. She is the runt. When I went to move her to her momma, he umbilical cord just shredded. She has a hard time breathing (she pants). We put a fan in the stall (she does better when she is cooler). Her mother will let her nurse - she has to stop to catch her breath sometime. She is nibbling and will drink water. She has only 2 speeds slow and slower. She can get around (it is amazing to see the distance she travels - she will explore. She has to stop frequently to rest. She can climb (only seen her do it a handful of times. She will answer to us and to her momma and sisters. Outside she goes off by herself. At the top of her shoulders she is 71/2 inches tall. what should we be doing for her? Anything we can do? We would appreciate any info to help Little Bit. 
Thank you all so much.
Lee and Barbara Belote
[email protected]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The baby is still quite young ...they eat and sleep a lot for a while.... the hot weather is hard on them... Runts have a harder time... Just make sure... she has a full tummy... kids that young will do what she is doing ...it is normal...
you can give goat nutradrench for energy... it is packed with vitamins...

You say the umbilical cord just shredded? Is is long...If so ...tie a piece of thread to it... above where ...you are going to cut off and make it shorter.... do not cut to close to the belly though.... put iodine on it ...

When kids nurse ....they sometimes do have to catch their breath...this is normal...

If you think something isn't right...always... get a temp.... :hug:


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

Called the vet. Felt like Little Bit was nursing enough to survive, but not to thrive. we are bottle supplementing twice a day. and Little Bit will eat crushed feed. Her belly is full feeling now. Her eyes are brighter. Still a lot slower than her sisters, but we are more hopeful now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you checked her tummy ...that is the best indication... that they are getting enough or not..... good work...sounds like... she should start picking up now.... :thumb:


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

last evening, I thought May might reject her since she smelled like the replacer - but she just smelled Little Bit and commenced the bathing her from head to toe... Absolutely hates the bottle. Says she ain't no bottle baby - she is a big girl. She will drink the milk replacer like water from a cup. She drank over 2 and a half ounces! Ate her feed, drank her water and pooped 3 times - woohoo!!!! Belly is full, but not hard. Much more alert. Motivated around much more this evening... Thank ya'll so very much for the advice and support. Bless you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...sounds good....great job and you are very welcome...... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Sad update:5 day old pygmy panting*

Took Little Bit to the vet yesterday. At three weeks of age she weighes 3 pounds, no congestion, no infections, no dehydration, no heart murmur. could not explain her difficulty breathing. Thought since she was 1 of 4 and the fact that she had club foot, that internally she also got the short end of the stick. Xray showed that she had only about 1/3 of her diagphram. at least 2 of her stomachs were in her chest cavity. could not see her heart on the xray. her lung space was only about 1/4(if that) of what it should be. we decide it would be best to put her down. When she was born a friend said "look at the markings on her sides - it looks like angel wings." Little Bit got her wings for real yesterday. Bless the baby animals. She was precious and will be remembered and missed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Little Bit is where she belongs now, in Heaven :angelgoat: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: You did the best for her and she will be a special goat you always remember. So sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug:


----------

